# Selling DIY speakers?



## bonehead848 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any of you guys ever try selling your diy stuff? My favorite part of this hobby is the building phase. I have sold a couple diy subs in the past but not speakers. I built a pair of BAMTM speakers last year but have the itch again and was wondering what you guys normally ask. Do you include any building costs? Just parts and wood costs? I want to be fair but don't want to get less than they are worth.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

That is one huge downside to DIY speakers -- not much of a market for them. Unless you've got someone who's actually heard and likes your DIY speakers, it's going to be pretty tough to sell for a reasonable price. I'd probably try to get actual part costs back, but I can't imagine you'd get much more than that -- this assumes they speakers aren't very old.

Good luck and please let us know how you do. I haven't had to do it yet, but know that it'll come up eventually.


----------



## Quake25 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am in the prosses of building my first DIY Sub, but I DO complete a lot of custom cabinetry for folks, such as entertainment centers, kitchen cabinets, fire mantels, etc.

I have found out the hard way to build on demand. We agree on a price ahead of time (includes my labor and travel) and often a deadline. I use to build mantels and christmas sleds and stock-pile them, but I found people either wanted their own personal, unique piece, or simply were not willing to pay for the effort I put inot them. I eventually sold them for cost 

I would be SHOCKED if there wasnt a market for someone willing to custom build subs/speakers to specifications of the user, but this would be tricky (ie. expectations, etc.) - Most ppl want to 'hear' what they are getting before buying.

Hope this helps...


----------



## stupify (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah I noticed that its hard to even fine places where people sell them. You can't go and find reviews etc of what other people thought. I understand everyone has different ears and likes different things but I know a lot of people go by what they have heard from other people etc.


----------



## mgrabow (Dec 24, 2009)

Not much resale value on DIY. I like you, just want to build. I try to sell them to fund the next build but have very little luck. Now i just have a web site to show it off and to save money on photos if i throw something up on ebay...

Since I am new to this site they wont alow me to post links.


----------



## evilskillit (Oct 7, 2008)

If the fit and finish is really good, like good enough to put in a store you could see if your local hifi shop / botique stereo shop has a used and consignment area. Ours does, or did, not sure. Otherwise try craigslist, ebay and audiogon and the pawn shop areas on your favorite forums, try PE. If that doesn't work you can part em out and at least recoup some of your losses.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sure if your speakers are great quality you can sell them. Speakers are normally liked regardless of quality by most folks. Remember people buy Bose and love them. I don't think you'd be hard pressed to please people with your own custom design and build. Besides if given the choice between a DIY speaker and a commercial speaker which do you think is higher quality at a given price point?

I'll take the one a guy put his pride in over the factory one any day.


----------



## dyohn (Apr 17, 2008)

bonehead848 said:


> Any of you guys ever try selling your diy stuff? My favorite part of this hobby is the building phase. I have sold a couple diy subs in the past but not speakers. I built a pair of BAMTM speakers last year but have the itch again and was wondering what you guys normally ask. Do you include any building costs? Just parts and wood costs? I want to be fair but don't want to get less than they are worth.


It's really difficult to sell DIY speakers without the buyer hearing them, and then they are often reluctant to pay what you need to get out of them. People want Wal Mart prices unless they really understand what went into the system. In my experience "selling" a set I need to get out of the house usually means basically giving them away. If on the other hand you are building something for a client because they order them, or if someone comes to your house and falls in love with your creation, then by all means recoup your materials cost and overhead and pay yourself for your time - and if you're a business, don't forget to add a profit margin. Just be reasonable about it - you might have spent six weeks playing around with the build and trying different things, but you should only expect to get paid for the couple hours of work it would have taken if you built them using an exact plan.


----------



## mdk2008 (Jan 20, 2010)

yeah I would certainly look to craigslist or just have a GTG for people to check em out...most of the time well done DIY will blow away retail at similar price levels...thats the fun, but also the tough side to resale value lol!


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

My suggestion is you document the build and link to it and the component cost used. Give folks an idea of how much effort it took the best you can. A lot of folks are willing to pay for a great product once they see the work put into it. I'd suggest you consider setting up a website detailing the speakers. Then you can link the speakers and provide support if necessary.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Your best bet is to sell them locally to someone that can listen to them. I would never buy someones DIY speaker without hearing it first...


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

What do you guys think about this?

I may get a job selling a/v gear at a newly opening big box store and was wondering about selling custom diy subs to those looking for such an item. Not really competing with the store as I wouldn't build anything to compete with their items, most likely nicer finished, larger volume/driver subs along with custom 'perks' I have in mind. Of course, likely only selling a few. I figured a sample build to demo at home would allow them to listen and see a finished product.


----------

